# Binocular Cellphone Pic



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I was working down in the very southwest corner of the state this week and ran into this older desert buck. He was about 350 yards out and I took an improvised pic with my cellphone through my 10x Leupold binocs. What a juggling act that was but I did manage to get him finally.-------SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nope, i dont see any balls. His head isnt perfectly aligned for the camera angle either.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nope, i dont see any balls.


It was a cold morning and he just got out of the pool.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Nope, i dont see any balls. His head isnt perfectly aligned for the camera angle either.


Post operative transvestite?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

"Post op tranny"
It just sounds more intense that way


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> It was a cold morning and he just got out of the pool.------SS


HAHAHA! In the pool... classic.


----------

